# What is Your Favorite Black Bear Caliber



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I use a .35 Whelen.


----------



## gunther (Sep 30, 2004)

I use a 300 magnum in the mod. 70 winchester.I use 180 grain accubond bullets.


----------



## Kevin Smith (Jul 16, 2003)

The thutty-thutty is pretty common and I don't mind seeing it show up in bear camp. A 12 ga w/slugs is always welcome, I hate buckshot; wouldn't recommend it. Most everything is adequate from the .270's to '.06 to .300 mags to .35 to .444....as long as they can place it. Myself I like the .45-70 for deer and bear. I'm a big bore fan and it is steeped in tradition, I like it but don't think it's a better choice than most of the others.
I like to carry a handgun mostly as I'm usually handling dogs and like to have both hands most of the time. I have seen several bayed bears dropped with a .357 (head-shots of course), but I don't like the .357 - sold mine right after I shot it the first time. I like the .44 but carry a .454. Again, I'm a big bore fan and that's just my preference.
I only cringe when I hear of those on occasion using what I consider strictly varmint or marginal deer calibers.

Another comment on any caliber is a scope - they are great for the bait hunter with their light gathering ability, but range here in MI seldom calls for scope use on bear and I don't like them in hound hunts. They are not welcome in several camps that have had too many bad experiences.
Just thought some of you may find that interesting.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

with a 440 gr. bullet out of a six inch Freedom arms fivegun at 1,000 FPS


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Handgun all the way!

Did the job for me and a fine job at that!


----------



## BigJim (Jan 12, 2001)

I've used the 444 Marlin with 265 grain Hornady flat points as well as the Browning BLR in .358 Winchester with 200 grain Silvertips. Both are devastating on bear over bait (all have dropped in their tracks), as well as on deer.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

I would say the 45-70


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

I use my bow, or my 340 weatherby w/ 225gr nosler part.


----------



## FishBelly (Dec 19, 2004)

I went in the third season in the newberry district. People in our group all saw bears. We used many and varied calibers from .270 up to .338 win. mag. Both guys who gots shots with the .300 win. mag. killed bears. I used a .30-06 with 220 gr remington core lokt and made a bad shot and lost the bear. We searched for most of the nite and the following day searching for the animal only to find some hair and a few shards of bone, but no blood!! I figured a 220gr bullet would put any bear on its butt. I spent a lot of time at the range making sure I wa on target. The moral of the story is that black bears are tough animals. No matter how big of a bore you use, how tight your groups are, and how long you hang out in the woods, shot placement is the most important thing when it comes to these hardy creatures. 

My advice is to talk to guides at expos and read literature about shot placement. 

Also, after that incident, I had a monster boar come in on the last day of the season. He came right as it was too dark to see. I had a scope and it definitely lengthened the amount of time I was able to stay out. However, I was not able to shoot the bear because I was unable to make out the cross-hairs on the bruin's dark body. If I had a different color reticle I may have been able to take a shot.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I usually carry my .338 Mag, and it worked well on the only bear I have had a shot at.
I bought a Marlin GG in 45-70, and probably will use that from now on.


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

I use 100grains of Steelforce backed by Carbon Express pushed by 57pounds of AR31 LOL
Susan


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

My granfather lives in the UP near shingleton and has shot several bears over the years. He shot all of them with his Savage 303. I think they were all head shots though (will have to check with him the next time we talk). The gun has never been scoped so they were all with open sights. 

I am going to start applying for a bear permit next year so hopefully in 4 years ill get to go out. Lots of time for me to decide whether i want to use my bow or a rifle.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I have only taken 2 black bears. Both of them have been with a 30-06. I will continue to use this same gun but I will look more into the bullet I choose to shoot.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I took my only bear so far, a 150 lb boar, here in the UP with my 30-30 using 150 gr soft point at 40 yards. He went about 50 yards and expired from a double lung shot. From what I've read, experienced, and heard over the years it's my opinion that the Michigan black bear is not as difficult to kill as a whitetail. This is not in any way meant to disrespect this awesome animal. My point is that a bear hit in the heart is not going to go 100 yards like a deer will.

My recent experiences lead me to believe that the bear's sense of smell will get you busted more times than you realize, and with this in mind I'm thinking that next time I may set up 150-200 yards downwind and use my 30.06.

I agree with previous posts that shot placement is the key no matter what caliber is used.

Happy Holidays to all and I hope you get that hunting/fishing gadget/doodad/absolute necessity you've been wishing for!


----------



## Waterwolf55 (Sep 8, 2003)

338 Win Mag :yikes:


----------

